# Pumpe H 100:  Watt ?



## butzler (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Pumpe meiner H 100 ans Board anschliessen zwecks Regelung derselben (mache ich momentan mit meiner Scythe Kaze Master Pro) - 
wichtig wäre deshalb zu wissen, wie viel Watt die Pumpe zieht, um abschätzen zu können, ob ich das meinem Board zumuten kann. Zwei 140er Lüfter an einem Anschluss gehen problemlos. Mehr dürfte das Pümpchen doch auch nicht verbrauchen, oder täusche ich mich da ?
Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, habe im Netz nichts Hilfreiches gefunden.

mad


----------



## der_knoben (28. August 2012)

Stehen auf der H100 vllt irgendwelche Werte drauf, was Volt und Stromstärke angeht? Dann kann man das berechnen.


----------



## butzler (28. August 2012)

Gute Idee, ist mir echt nicht eingefallen, mal auf dem Pumpengehäuse nachzusehen. Das mache ich direkt morgen früh, wenn ich vom Nachtdienst nach Hause komme. Danke Dir.

mad


----------

